# Virginia Queen Breeders



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I got a queen from Honey Rustlin's Farms that I was very happy with. He sent the queen out the day after I called and it arrived the following day.

http://www.honeyrustler.com/Queen_Bees.html

Honey Rustlin' Farms, LLC
714 New Bethel Rd. 
Meherrin, Virginia 23954 
Toll Free 866-587-3362 or 434-736-0575


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Stephen said:


> Any around!


http://www.sustainablebees.org/


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm not very close, but I could get you some Pol-Line virgins or open mated, your choice.


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm south of Roanoke on the Blue Ridge Parkway. NWC, Carniolans, and Pol-Lines.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking for some new genetics so I'm bumping this. What's everyone have? Shipping?


----------



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

Stephen,
I've got some Itailans and some survivor stock that does very well. Always have a couple extra ones. Don't realy need to ship, by the time both of us drive to the post office you could have had her already. I'm only 30 mins. from you. PM me and I will give you my number.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

Stephen,

There are two other sideline queen breeders near to you. 

sourwoodfarm.com
I am over in Earlysville, VA and have grand daughters of Glenn Pol-line, Glenn VSH, Glenn carni, and Purvis queens. In July should have some VPqueen Allegro queens if the breeder I am getting tomorrow introduces well.


http://jordanapiaries.com/
Jacob Jordan is probably closer to you as he is over in Louisa and has some really good bees. I know he has a Glenn VSH breeder that he is breeding queens from.


----------

